# Milwaukee m18 camera and locator



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ridgid and general need to get it together. This system is unbelievably awesome. No more looking for camera heads with it’s built in line tracing. No need for a monitor as it streams over wifi to your smart phone or tablet. Worth every penny. Screenshot of the image below. This was at a gas station rennovation we did earlier this year. Lots of trash in this 6” sewer. You can save, text, or email the videos on the fly. There are 2 location modes. You can locate just the camera head which is far easier then any general or ridgid system I’ve used. The full color screen on the locater is easy for old eyes. Doesn’t seem to be as much confusion with the locator either as with other brands. Definitely the best system on the market to me. M18 battery powered. No need for drop cords and extremely mobile.


----------

